# Air humping



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Just when I thought I'd seen it all.... Kobi was having so much fun playing tonight that he got a little bit excited and started to hump. Happened several times but he never actually humped anything, was just enjoying the motions of his body LOL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjK8-uDDZAU&feature=youtube_gdata


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

That's pretty darn cute (and hilarious)! Kobi just loves his rope toy SO MUCH he can't stand it!! And in general, he has a "lust" for life. ;D


----------



## tracker (Jun 27, 2011)

LOLOLOL first i have ever seen a dog spoon..LOL


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

So funny, did he learn that from the owner? (just kidding)

Our V was taught by an older Setter named Keiko (quite dominant dog) to hump legs after meal times. It only took 2 demonstrations, he's a fast learner. 
How can I shake that behavior? We just laugh it off and "OFF" him. It's kind of flattering... we feed, he humps our leg to thank us. So far he never humped in public, quite a relief.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Air humping, or as we like to call it here in Oz, "F-----g nothing"........ Because when people ask what your dog is doing when they see them air humping, you can be honest and reply.... "F-----g nothing"  

Depending on the dog and the situation, humping can mean a lot of things. As they are maturing, it can be the hormones and the instincts starting to kick in. Getting a little horny and not really understanding what it is and what it is all about. 

It can be affection or amorousness. Like the humping after the meal. Although that could also be a different thing for the dog that taught your dog the humping Datacan  

It can mean domination in play or in agreeing to who's who in the zoo when meeting.

If it's a pup, I wouldn't be too stressed, just a gentle no in a whimsical voice letting them know they are confused again should get the message across. They normally grow out of it as they get older. 

If it is an adult dog, it could be an issue if they are trying to hump you as it may signal a lack of clarity in who's who in the zoo!


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

I admit that it does look funny, but I wouldn't allow it. It may not mean dominance in every case, but I rather take it as a clear sign whether they are confused or not. None of my friends would appreciate being humped, by a girl no less... lol 

The fact that it happened with Kobi after he "won" the tug shows me a signal that I would correct. 
It happening after food is given would also be a red flag for me.

Just my opinion. I may be way off. I just know I don't allow it.

Mischa used to hump quite often when we would invite her to hug us. Whenever she did, the hug ended and she was told "NO". I make her sit and down for a few minutes with me standing in front of her so she gets that this was not good behaviour. Now she jumps up when I invite her to, and smiles as wide as her mouth allows. She loves it! I carry her around our home and go check out her big goofy face in the mirror. ;D

I know she was doing it from being overly excited about being allowed to jump up on us, and I'm glad it happened because it was a good oppurtunity to stop it, instead of it happening to a stranger or friend for the first time.


I know I'm strict, and don't mean to be the party pooper... but humping does not mean "thank-you".
Allowing it at home could lead to it happening to another dog. That is a good way for a fight to break out.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Even if it needs to stop, it was a cute video. I've never seen a side air hump either.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Didn't know girls humped too 
Also didn't know it is a bad to even allow them to start humping.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Astro lost his goolies at a young age prior to me getting him. He gets the air hump happening when playing with the other two. If the other two are engaged in a tug of war or wrestle, he will put his chest next to Zsa Zsa and hump the air two feet from her. It's funny but sad too that he never got the chance to experience that part of life. I wouldn't have chosen that path had he been mine from the start.

Zsa Zsa will also hump, but she won't hump the air, she will mount either one of the boys when they are playing together. It's just a domination thing. It's always the one who is losing in the play game that cops it. 

Ozkar will mount anything that lets him. But, he won't persist after being told no by me or the dog.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

My dog was already neutered when I adopted him. I don't allow Willie to hump either, but have really only had to correct him two times. Both of those times, he was enamored of a visiting little girl. I gave him a loud "NO" and he stopped immediately, with a very hurt look on his face!


----------

